# Help an idiot



## Mrsmacjsy

Hi, I received an SK840 for Christmas. I have never used a knitting machine before, can anyone suggest a website with simple beginners tutorial with info from setting it up to connecting to a computer. Many thanks :thumbup:


----------



## Deb-Babbles

Check on YouTube. There are a lot of video's there that you can watch over and over again.


----------



## Mrsmacjsy

Thanks for your response. Have tried but haven't really found anything helpful that I understand i.e. What is silver link and do I really need to purchase it, and what is the curly cable for.


----------



## Dorsey

Can you contact manufacturer? There should have been a tutorial withthe maachine?
Dot


----------



## Deb-Babbles

Mrsmacjsy said:


> Thanks for your response. Have tried but haven't really found anything helpful that I understand i.e. What is silver link and do I really need to purchase it, and what is the curly cable for.


I am not sure about your machine. If you go to the home tab here on KP and look for the machine knitting section I am sure you can find others who can direct you more. 
Oh, welcome to the family. I am sure you will find loads of help.


----------



## Maryknits513

Mrsmacjsy said:


> Thanks for your response. Have tried but haven't really found anything helpful that I understand i.e. What is silver link and do I really need to purchase it, and what is the curly cable for.


The Silver Link is a cable that connects the knitting machine to the computer so you can knit different stitch patterns automatically. It is great tool,but not necessary to start learning to machine knit. The curly cable is part of the Silver Link.

Your dealer might sell the cables. If not, in the U.S. go to www.knitcraft.com Outside the U.S. www.softbyte.co.uk for more information.


----------



## ValT

Mrsmacjsy said:


> Hi, I received an SK840 for Christmas. I have never used a knitting machine before, can anyone suggest a website with simple beginners tutorial with info from setting it up to connecting to a computer. Many thanks :thumbup:


Congratulations on your new machine, please don't call yourself an idiot; you are to be applauded for stepping out and achieving a new skill. We machine knitters were all beginners at one time.

Diana Sullivan has some great tutorial lessons for beginners on YouTube - that I how learned the basic techniques.
http://diananatters.blogspot.co.uk/2010/01/links-to-beginner-lessons.html.

Val


----------



## ValT

Mrsmacjsy said:


> Thanks for your response. Have tried but haven't really found anything helpful that I understand i.e. What is silver link and do I really need to purchase it, and what is the curly cable for.


You don't need to think about the curly cable or silver link just now, just get the basics understood first.

The curly cable and silver link are for when you want to get into making patterns/fairisle/tuck stitch, etc. - that's when you connect the knitting machine to an electronic device or computer which will instruct the machine to perform different stitch patterns.

I have a Studio SK860 mid-gauge (called Silver Reed here in the UK) and I attach it to my laptop via the curly cable and silver link box to knitwear design softwear called Designaknit8.

Hope this helps.

Val


----------



## susieknitter

Welcome to the forum.
I second what Val has said "don't call yourself an idiot" we all have to learn.
If you have just the main bed of the machine with the carriage you will only be able to do plain/stocking stitch and will need to buy an extra in order to do different stitch patterns.
The following link tells you more about it.
http://www.knitknackshop.com/machines/SK840.html

I personally think that the sale of the electronic machines from Silver Reed is very misleading. I had a friend who thought that if she paid the £1,000+ she didn't need anything else and nearly sold her Brother electronic in order to buy one. Maybe other disagree with me, but I think that the dealers should make buyers more aware of what they are getting for their money and how much more they will need to spend in the future.


----------



## ValT

susieknitter said:


> Welcome to the forum.
> I second what Val has said "don't call yourself an idiot" we all have to learn.
> If you have just the main bed of the machine with the carriage you will only be able to do plain/stocking stitch and will need to buy an extra in order to do different stitch patterns.
> The following link tells you more about it.
> http://www.knitknackshop.com/machines/SK840.html
> 
> I personally think that the sale of the electronic machines from Silver Reed is very misleading. I had a friend who thought that if she paid the £1,000+ she didn't need anything else and nearly sold her Brother electronic in order to buy one. Maybe other disagree with me, but I think that the dealers should make buyers more aware of what they are getting for their money and how much more they will need to spend in the future.


I agree with Sue about the sale of new electronic machines by Silver Reed being misleading. The issue is that Silver Reed no longer sells any electronic solutions to manage the patterning, but they still sell electronic machines. So users have to seek out other manufacturers who provide this facility.

Val


----------



## Philcott

I'm so glad I read the last three posts! I was thinking of going down a Silver Reed route! 

Will continue to try and source a Brother Electronic - hopefully at a price that won't break the bank!


----------



## ValT

Philcott said:


> I'm so glad I read the last three posts! I was thinking of going down a Silver Reed route!
> 
> Will continue to try and source a Brother Electronic - hopefully at a price that won't break the bank!


Brother KH970 standard gauge can be anything from £1,000+ and the chunky KH270 can be £800+. Both these machine are pretty rare. And it is a gamble buying these old machines, as the electronics will not last forever.

There, now I've dissappointed you, haven't I?

The sensible route, if you can afford it, and you're serious about machine knitting is to buy a Silver Reed .... unless you want to take a chance!

Val


----------



## susieknitter

ValT said:


> Brother KH970 standard gauge can be anything from £1,000+ and the chunky KH270 can be £800+. Both these machine are pretty rare. And it is a gamble buying these old machines, as the electronics will not last forever.
> 
> There, now I've dissappointed you, haven't I?
> 
> The sensible route, if you can afford it, and you're serious about machine knitting is to buy a Silver Reed .... unless you want to take a chance!
> 
> Val


I'm sorry but I disagree with you here Val.
I have two Brother KH970's a KH965 a KH910 and have owned a KH950i and a KH900. I have had no problems at all with these machines, it is all down to luck.
My husband has a computer repair business, we have lap tops/desk computers that are far younger in years than those that we use come in for repair. At this very moment my husband is repairing a net book that is about two years old, if that. I dread to think how old the lap top that I am typing this on is. I do have a slight clue about it's age though. About 5 years ago, when my youngest son was still at home his friends were doubled up laughing at it, and said it should be in a museum.
The same applies with house hold appliances and cars. 
You can have a washing machine that just battles on and on, buy a new one and have a repair man out before the guarantee is 6 months old. This happened to me and I know it has also happened to others.
You can pass a near brand new car, broken down on the motorway, and be driving the oldest rust bucket that can still get an MOT.
It's all down to your luck.


----------



## ValT

Generally speaking it is well-known that there can be issues with older electronics and it is a gamble. I wouldn't want to mislead anyone into thinking that with a older Brother electronic machines that it's not a gamble with their longetivity.

I too, so far, have been lucky with my KH970. I subscribe to several forums and from people that I know through the Guild and other local machine knitting clubs that I belong to, that some have been problematic.

You've been lucky with yours and also lucky to have someone who can sort out repairs for you - not everyone is in that position. Long may our machines continue to be so.

Best wishes
Val


----------



## susieknitter

ValT said:


> Generally speaking it is well-known that there can be issues with older electronics and it is a gamble. I wouldn't want to mislead anyone into thinking that with a older Brother electronic machines that it's not a gamble with their longetivity.
> 
> I too, so far, have been lucky with my KH970. I subscribe to several forums and from people that I know through the Guild and other local machine knitting clubs that I belong to, that some have been problematic.
> 
> You've been lucky with yours and also lucky to have someone who can sort out repairs for you - not everyone is in that position. Long may our machines continue to be so.
> 
> Best wishes
> Val


Val, my husband as never had to repair an electronic knitting machine for me, as I said I haven't had a problem with any of my machines so why would he have to repair one?
I also belong to many forums, have friends that belong/run The Guild of Machine Knitters, and belong to clubs. There are many people still using old Brother electronic machines. The very old electronic Knitmaster that I had many moons ago is still in use.


----------



## Maryknits513

ValT said:


> I agree with Sue about the sale of new electronic machines by Silver Reed being misleading. The issue is that Silver Reed no longer sells any electronic solutions to manage the patterning, but they still sell electronic machines. So users have to seek out other manufacturers who provide this facility.
> 
> Val


Silver Reed sells the PC10, which is supposed to have combined the functions of the old EC-1 and PE-1. The collaboration between Silver Reed and Softbyte for the Silver Link started when something happened to the factory that produced the EC-1 and PE-1 units. It is less expensive than the PC10, and from what I have observed, more versatile.

The positive note is you only have to buy one Silver Link. It works with all the Silver Reed 800 series machines. I can't remember if it works with the 560 or 580 models. Compare that to the four different cables I had to buy for the different Brother electronics machines.

Now when I get home (at work now), I'll go knit on old Faithful, my Brother 940!


----------



## Philcott

thanks everyone for their input on machines. 

The cost of the new Silver Reeds are prohibitive for me, so it is good to hear what people think of the older machines. The whole km scenario is a bit of a minefield for people who are new to the craft.


----------



## ValT

Maryknits513 said:


> Silver Reed sells the PC10, which is supposed to have combined the functions of the old EC-1 and PE-1.


Here in the UK, Silver Viscount are distributors throughout the UK and Europe for Silver Reed Knitting Machines. 
They do not sell the PC10.

You are fortunate in the US if you have a supply source. Can you please send me the link?

Val


----------



## Maryknits513

ValT said:


> Here in the UK, Silver Viscount are distributors throughout the UK and Europe for Silver Reed Knitting Machines.
> They do not sell the PC10.
> 
> You are fortunate in the US if you have a supply source. Can you please send me the link?
> 
> Val


I thought Metropolitan Machine Knitting sold it. That's where I first saw it in 2009. At that time, the PC10 was selling for over $1,000, more than double the price of the Silver Link.


----------



## ValT

Sadly Metropolitan Knitting does not sell it. Here's a link to their online Silver Reed products. 
http://metropolitanmachineknitting.co.uk/shop/index.php?act=viewCat&catId=24
The UK distributor (Silver Viscount) doesn't stock it, so it's unlikely that retailers will have it unless is old stock.

Val


----------



## ladyleopard3

Hi,
I second the suggestion to look for and learn from the Diana Sullivan Videos.
Patty S


----------



## cybernana

try youtube that's where I go when im stuck gl


----------



## Torticollus

http://knittsings.com/free-knitting-machine-videos/


----------



## Peanut Tinker

Mrsmacjsy said:


> Thanks for your response. Have tried but haven't really found anything helpful that I understand i.e. What is silver link and do I really need to purchase it, and what is the curly cable for.


Hi, I am a fairly seasoned machine knitter, and if this is your first experience with a knitting machine, I would suggest that you don't want to complicate things with a silver knit accessory yet. It will be much easier to learn the basics on your machine. Go through the manual and do step by step. I started with one basic machine and now have 5. I just recently bought the Silver knit and and trying to learn how to make it work- so even with many years experience it is a bit of a challenge. I have been self taught mostly and in the past year since I retired, I also have learned in leaps and bounds through YouTube videos by Diana Sullivan and Hobby knitter. Check them out, they are excellent teachers.


----------



## Mrsmacjsy

Thank you all ladies for your helpful comments. I will do as you suggest and learn the basics first, then move on to the tutorials. I think I got a bit too excited.


----------



## moritta

Well, I'm an idiot too. I have done knitting in my two Brother electronic machines but am having trouble understanding this other brand of electronic machine. A few months ago I bought an used SK860. It came with a ribber and cables. I also bought DAK 8. I have used the cables and boxes to connect the knitter with my computer and successfully did some knitting. The cables connecting them together are a Silverlink 2&4 Power Supply Unit, a curly cable, a box labeled "Designaknit Silver Link Box, and a USB cable.

I'm trying to decypher what if anything has a Silverknit free download on the website shown below has to do with what I already have. Do I have to have other hardware in order to use the Silverknit software?

Here is the download website (don't know why it doesn't show up here as a link):
http://www.silverknit.nl/download/

Also, the people who sold me the 860 say that I have to spend close to $500 for a cable in order to connect the Brother 930 with the DAK8. That probably means that I need to spend a like amount to connect the Brother 270. Do I have other alternatives? Didn't think that the cost of machine knitting was going to escalate llike this.

Thank you for your help.


----------



## susieknitter

ValT said:


> Sadly Metropolitan Knitting does not sell it. Here's a link to their online Silver Reed products.
> http://metropolitanmachineknitting.co.uk/shop/index.php?act=viewCat&catId=24
> The UK distributor (Silver Viscount) doesn't stock it, so it's unlikely that retailers will have it unless is old stock.
> 
> Val


Have you phoned Carol at Metropolitan? They are closed at the moment for the Christmas break, but open again on January the 6th.
Their web site doesn't show anything like the amount of stock that they have. I also know that Carol and Mark will go out of their way to get anything that someone needs/wants. They have managed to get me brand new plastic bed ends to replace the ones on a machine that was smashed in transit along with many other parts/accessories that I haven't been able to get else where.


----------



## leanne17

Hi, I agree with Val, you're not an idiot at all. Diana Sullivan's youtube videos are brilliant, and definitely cater for beginners.
I started machine knitting over 30 years ago, but after a break of over 15 years, I have started again. It is very difficult after such a long break, so I was really glad when someone recommended Diana to me. You'll soon be knitting lovely items, just take your time.
Lesley (UK)


----------



## purdyme

There are many knitting machine groups on Facebook. They will take the time to help. Some are, 'knitting with machines' 'machine knitting friends'. 'Machine knitting' On facebook's search bar at the top of your facebook page, type in knitting machine groups and when they come up, request to join. It takes about a day for approval. We all help each other. Take your time. This can't be learned in a week. Just do the simple things.... get it clamped to a table, without all the electronics hooked up, learn to cast on a simple line of knitting. Knit some rows. Learn to take it off. All the videos on you tube are great. You don't have to use the electronic part until you know how. You can knit lots of stuff without it. Join facebook groups!!


----------



## fibreoptiks

The Silver Reed 840 is a great machine. Without the electronics you can still do many beautiful things. Learn how to do some hand manipulated stitches too. When you do upgrade to the electronics you will need the curly cord, either a silverlink or silverknit cable and software like Design-a-Knit. The silverknit cable comes with software for stitch patterning. DAK allows you to do both stitch design and garment design. There will be lots to learn, but that is what keeps it interesting. Where do you live? Is there a machine knitting group near you? That would be a great resource.


----------



## euvid

I have an 860 and an 890 and they all basically work the same. The machine uses the curly cord to connect the carriage to the EC-1 which uses Mylars for the patterning. If you use the curly cord the carriage does very little on it's own. I will knit in stock n knit. You can also connect it to other things. Go to this website. All Brands sells the machines and has a lot of info on their site showing what you can optionally use with it to make it do other things. You can sometimes find some of the things needed on eBay. All Brands shows the PE10 which is a combination of what used to be sold, the EC-1 and the PE-1. The PE10 sells new for over a thousand dollars. THe Ec_! can be had for around $250 and the same for the PE-1. THe PE-1 stores patterns you may download or design the EC-1 transfers the patterns to the carriage. Look up EC-1 on Youtube. There are some good videos on it showing how it works. Here is the ALlBrnads site
http://www.allbrands.com/products/3742-silver-reed-sk840-studio-standard-gauge-4-5mm-knit
Diana Sullivan beginner video is for Brother machines and will only confuse you as the machines are not the same.


----------



## gailbin

try the name Lena Green on youtube for info on knitting machine basics


----------



## euvid

allaboutknitting is a great resource for info on all machines.


----------



## ValT

Silverknit is a pattern design program; an alternative to DAK.

Val


----------



## ValT

Maryknits513 said:


> Silver Reed sells the PC10, which is supposed to have combined the functions of the old EC-1 and PE-1.


The PC10 is not available. 
Here is a reply to an email I sent this morning enquiring about the availability of the PC10 in the US. Email sent to
[email protected]

_Hi, the PC10-and PC-11 and PC21 are no longer available, so sorry_

Val


----------



## euvid

Hi,
It is about knittingmachines.com not all about knitting. Sorry.
I guess they stopped making the PE10 and I wonder if they are still making anything. 
You will have to get an EC-1 which is what was made and sold separately from the PE1. They combined the 2 into the PE10 for double the price.
The factory had a fire and they stopped making things, saying they would be making things again shortly. Perhaps they decided not to.


----------



## mindysue08

I hope my 970 never dies.lol


----------



## Maryknits513

moritta said:


> Well, I'm an idiot too. I have done knitting in my two Brother electronic machines but am having trouble understanding this other brand of electronic machine. A few months ago I bought an used SK860. It came with a ribber and cables. I also bought DAK 8. I have used the cables and boxes to connect the knitter with my computer and successfully did some knitting. The cables connecting them together are a Silverlink 2&4 Power Supply Unit, a curly cable, a box labeled "Designaknit Silver Link Box, and a USB cable.
> 
> I'm trying to decypher what if anything has a Silverknit free download on the website shown below has to do with what I already have. Do I have to have other hardware in order to use the Silverknit software?
> 
> Here is the download website (don't know why it doesn't show up here as a link):
> http://www.silverknit.nl/download/
> 
> Also, the people who sold me the 860 say that I have to spend close to $500 for a cable in order to connect the Brother 930 with the DAK8. That probably means that I need to spend a like amount to connect the Brother 270. Do I have other alternatives? Didn't think that the cost of machine knitting was going to escalate llike this.
> 
> Thank you for your help.


Unlike most Studio/Silver Reed electronics, you can do patterning with the 550+ built-in patterns on the Brother 930. Many knitters never use design software or input other stitch patterns" You can also input your own patterns using the buttons on the panel. Very slow, but it works.

Your DAK8 will work with the 930. You have to select it before downloading to it. The same stitch patterns will work for both types on machines, except for lace patterns. There is a cable that emulates the connection between the knitting machine and the PPD or disk drive. Go to www.dknits.com On the left side, click on DesignaKnit USB cables. Prices are about $150.

Join the DAK user groups on Yahoo groups and Ravelry. Not everyone belongs to, nor do they have the time to join and participate in all the various MK forums on the Internet. We wouldn't have time to knit if we did! :-(


----------



## Maryknits513

euvid said:


> Hi,
> It is about knittingmachines.com not all about knitting. Sorry.
> I guess they stopped making the PE10 and I wonder if they are still making anything.
> You will have to get an EC-1 which is what was made and sold separately from the PE1. They combined the 2 into the PE10 for double the price.
> The factory had a fire and they stopped making things, saying they would be making things again shortly. Perhaps they decided not to.


As I said, that's when the collaboration between Silver Reed and Softbyte (DesignaKnit) started. It was far more cost effective than building a new factory.


----------



## Maryknits513

ValT said:


> Silverknit is a pattern design program; an alternative to DAK.
> 
> Val


A Dealer told me that Silverknit is the cut down version of DAK. It mostly utilizes some of the stitch design and interactive knitting features


----------



## Maryknits513

euvid said:


> You can sometimes find some of the things needed on eBay. All Brands shows the PE10 which is a combination of what used to be sold, the EC-1 and the PE-1. The PE10 sells new for over a thousand dollars. THe Ec_! can be had for around $250 and the same for the PE-1. THe PE-1 stores patterns you may download or design the EC-1 transfers the patterns to the carriage. Look up EC-1 on Youtube. There are some good videos on it showing how it works. Here is the ALlBrnads site
> http://www.allbrands.com/products/3742-silver-reed-sk840-studio-standard-gauge-4-5mm-knitquote]
> 
> To me, there are two big disadvantages to buying an EC-1 and PE-1 instead of a Silver Link. One, it will cost as much as or more to buy them instead of the Silver Link. Two, you would be buying and using 20+ year old technology and no new units have been made in over 5 years.
> 
> The Mylar sheets used for patterning are hard to find,expensive, somewhat fragile and are harder to store than designs stored on a flash drive. It takes time to draw new designs,and you need to locate the right type of pen to draw on the sheets. The big advantage is it's easier yo see what you are designing.
> 
> The biggest disadvantages to DAK and/or the Silver Link is since they are computer programs,there is a somewhat steep learning curve,especially if a knitter is not very computer literate. You have to buy multiple cables. You have to have the computer near the knitting machine,especially with the Silver Link.
> 
> FWTW, I have all of the tools I wrote about: DAK, Silver link,EC-1, PE-1, and the PPD and Brother disk drive. When the older tools first came out,they were really great,and it made knitting easier. Unfortunately, technology made tremendous advances, but except for DAK, and Win_Crea for the Passap, knitting design software and equipment has stagnated.


----------



## euvid

Mary, would you give more info on the SIlver link? Does it have patterns built in?



Maryknits513 said:


> euvid said:
> 
> 
> 
> You can sometimes find some of the things needed on eBay. All Brands shows the PE10 which is a combination of what used to be sold, the EC-1 and the PE-1. The PE10 sells new for over a thousand dollars. THe Ec_! can be had for around $250 and the same for the PE-1. THe PE-1 stores patterns you may download or design the EC-1 transfers the patterns to the carriage. Look up EC-1 on Youtube. There are some good videos on it showing how it works. Here is the ALlBrnads site
> http://www.allbrands.com/products/3742-silver-reed-sk840-studio-standard-gauge-4-5mm-knitquote]
> 
> To me, there are two big disadvantages to buying an EC-1 and PE-1 instead of a Silver Link. One, it will cost as much as or more to buy them instead of the Silver Link. Two, you would be buying and using 20+ year old technology and no new units have been made in over 5 years.
> 
> The Mylar sheets used for patterning are hard to find,expensive, somewhat fragile and are harder to store than designs stored on a flash drive. It takes time to draw new designs,and you need to locate the right type of pen to draw on the sheets. The big advantage is it's easier yo see what you are designing.
> 
> The biggest disadvantages to DAK and/or the Silver Link is since they are computer programs,there is a somewhat steep learning curve,especially if a knitter is not very computer literate. You have to buy multiple cables. You have to have the computer near the knitting machine,especially with the Silver Link.
> 
> FWTW, I have all of the tools I wrote about: DAK, Silver link,EC-1, PE-1, and the PPD and Brother disk drive. When the older tools first came out,they were really great,and it made knitting easier. Unfortunately, technology made tremendous advances, but except for DAK, and Win_Crea for the Passap, knitting design software and equipment has stagnated.
Click to expand...


----------



## Kelly1

Mrsmacjsy said:


> Hi, I received an SK840 for Christmas. I have never used a knitting machine before, can anyone suggest a website with simple beginners tutorial with info from setting it up to connecting to a computer. Many thanks :thumbup:


My favorite machine is still my 910 brother which uses mylar, I also have a 560 singer which uses mylar, a knit king bulky punch card and an old singer bulky. Other than the old singer bulky mine were all bought used and have worked very well. On the other hand, I have never tried purchasing machines on line, mine were purchased in my area and I could see them before buying.


----------



## aussieHC

Mrsmacjsy said:


> Thanks for your response. Have tried but haven't really found anything helpful that I understand i.e. What is silver link and do I really need to purchase it, and what is the curly cable for.


You only need to use silver link if you want to use DesignaKnit software and the computer with the knitting machine.

Do a web search for Knitting machine manuals and Silver Reed instructions - I came across a site that had free tutorials just the other day, but unfortunately, didn't note it down since I've been using knitting machines since the 1980's.


----------



## aussieHC

euvid said:


> Hi,
> It is about knittingmachines.com not all about knitting. Sorry.
> I guess they stopped making the PE10 and I wonder if they are still making anything.
> You will have to get an EC-1 which is what was made and sold separately from the PE1. They combined the 2 into the PE10 for double the price.
> The factory had a fire and they stopped making things, saying they would be making things again shortly. Perhaps they decided not to.


You don't need an EC-1 - I have the SK 840 (new in October) and for patterning I just purchased the Silver Link 5 and the DesignaKnit8 software.


----------



## aussieHC

Maryknits513 said:


> euvid said:
> 
> 
> 
> You can sometimes find some of the things needed on eBay. All Brands shows the PE10 which is a combination of what used to be sold, the EC-1 and the PE-1. The PE10 sells new for over a thousand dollars. THe Ec_! can be had for around $250 and the same for the PE-1. THe PE-1 stores patterns you may download or design the EC-1 transfers the patterns to the carriage. Look up EC-1 on Youtube. There are some good videos on it showing how it works. Here is the ALlBrnads site
> http://www.allbrands.com/products/3742-silver-reed-sk840-studio-standard-gauge-4-5mm-knitquote]
> 
> To me, there are two big disadvantages to buying an EC-1 and PE-1 instead of a Silver Link. One, it will cost as much as or more to buy them instead of the Silver Link. Two, you would be buying and using 20+ year old technology and no new units have been made in over 5 years.
> 
> The Mylar sheets used for patterning are hard to find,expensive, somewhat fragile and are harder to store than designs stored on a flash drive. It takes time to draw new designs,and you need to locate the right type of pen to draw on the sheets. The big advantage is it's easier yo see what you are designing.
> 
> The biggest disadvantages to DAK and/or the Silver Link is since they are computer programs,there is a somewhat steep learning curve,especially if a knitter is not very computer literate. You have to buy multiple cables. You have to have the computer near the knitting machine,especially with the Silver Link.
> 
> FWTW, I have all of the tools I wrote about: DAK, Silver link,EC-1, PE-1, and the PPD and Brother disk drive. When the older tools first came out,they were really great,and it made knitting easier. Unfortunately, technology made tremendous advances, but except for DAK, and Win_Crea for the Passap, knitting design software and equipment has stagnated.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, DAK ( DesignaKnit) software can be upgraded anytime, and you just get the upgrade, as long as it's compatible with your computer. The 'old' thinking was to have built in patterns in the knitting machine. DesignaKnit means you can use many existing patterns provided in the software, or you can transcribe any other patterns into the computer and the machine will use what you have created. There is also a basic set of clothing shapes that can be easily modified, so you have the use of the equivalent of a 'knit leader', 'knit radar' etc available in the software.
Click to expand...


----------



## euvid

Thanks


----------



## 30Knitter

All machines break down over time, but if they are taken care of and kept in the best condition, they outlast even the newest of machines.


----------



## ladyleopard3

Hi,
Patty S again.
I own every one of the listed patterning devices. At various times, I use them all!
Have not used the PE-1 for a few years d/t the battery in the memory card loses power.
DAK 8 is the most versatile, but they all pattern.
I think the EC-1 is the easiest to learn, but size of the pattern is limited.
Patty S


----------



## Maryknits513

euvid said:


> Mary, would you give more info on the SIlver link? Does it have patterns built in?


Euvid,
The stitch patterns are stored on the computer. The Silver Link downloads (transfers) the patterns and controls the patterning on the knitting machine. Your knitting machine and computer have to be in the same room, and fairly close to each other. Most of the knitters I know have purchased laptop computers to use with DAK and/or the SilverLink.


----------



## kittykatzmom

Don't call yourself an idiot - you are just a new learner. Have fun!


----------



## moritta

But, if I download the program in the website below, will I be able to use it with my 860 and the cables I already have?

Here is the download website:
http://www.silverknit.nl/download/

Thanks


----------



## aussieHC

moritta said:


> But, if I download the program in the website below, will I be able to use it with my 860 and the cables I already have?
> 
> Here is the download website:
> http://www.silverknit.nl/download/
> 
> Thanks


Silverknit is a different pattern facility to the one provided by DesignaKnit and the SilverLink connection.


----------



## sherrywb

I brought a very old knitmaster 550 it's electric and I just pray every time I turn it on it does have its bad days but I'm saving hard for the silver read 840!!!!!


----------



## sherrywb

I brought a very old knitmaster 550 it's electric and I just pray every time I turn it on it does have its bad days but I'm saving hard for the silver read 840!!!!!


----------



## fibreoptiks

If the electronics on your 550 stop working you can still connect it to a computer with a silver link or silver knit cable and use DAK. This is what you would do anyways if you changed to a SilverReed 840. So don't give up on the older electronic Studio machines.


----------



## ValT

fibreoptiks said:


> If the electronics on your 550 stop working you can still connect it to a computer with a silver link or silver knit cable and use DAK. This is what you would do anyways if you changed to a SilverReed 840. So don't give up on the older electronic Studio machines.


The machine would need to be not completely dead, because you still need to get power and some sort of communication ability with it.

Val


----------



## fibreoptiks

I have actually used my Studio 560 with DAK and a Silverknit cable without power to the machine. The Silverknit cable does have power to it. I was surprised when I noticed that I hadn't turned the power to the machine itself on. Of course you are right that the machine can not be completely "dead", since the carriage still has to function.


----------



## aussieHC

fibreoptiks said:


> If the electronics on your 550 stop working you can still connect it to a computer with a silver link or silver knit cable and use DAK. This is what you would do anyways if you changed to a SilverReed 840. So don't give up on the older electronic Studio machines.


You've just confirmed what I was thinking - since the knitmaster, silver reed brand has the cord connect to the carriage - if the electronics fail, you can just connect the cord to the silverlink and computer and still use the same machine (with lots more available patterns, and the garment shaping available as well).

I don't know if you can do the same with a brother since the patterning appears to be controlled in the bed of the machine. Maybe someone can comment if it is possible to by-pass the electronics in the Brother machines and connect to DesignaKnit. 
I know you could do the same with a Passap. It's a great idea to just use DesignaKnit - with the appropriate connecting devices you can use it on any electronic machine, and you can pattern over 200 stitches.


----------



## Maryknits513

aussieHC said:


> You've just confirmed what I was thinking - since the knitmaster, silver reed brand has the cord connect to the carriage - if the electronics fail, you can just connect the cord to the silverlink and computer and still use the same machine (with lots more available patterns, and the garment shaping available as well).
> 
> I don't know if you can do the same with a brother since the patterning appears to be controlled in the bed of the machine. Maybe someone can comment if it is possible to by-pass the electronics in the Brother machines and connect to DesignaKnit.
> I know you could do the same with a Passap. It's a great idea to just use DesignaKnit - with the appropriate connecting devices you can use it on any electronic machine, and you can pattern over 200 stitches.


You can't bypass the electronics on the Brother or Passap. DAK downloads stitch patterns into the knitting machine memory. Interactive knitting with either machine shows you what to do, but doesn't control the machines while you knit.

FWTW, if the electronics on your Passap go bad, Anne Croucher's husband invented chips that will work in the E6000. He has the chips that will upgrade the console if your console will not allow computer downloads.


----------



## aussieHC

Maryknits513 said:


> You can't bypass the electronics on the Brother or Passap. DAK downloads stitch patterns into the knitting machine memory. Interactive knitting with either machine shows you what to do, but doesn't control the machines while you knit.
> 
> FWTW, if the electronics on your Passap go bad, Anne Croucher's husband invented chips that will work in the E6000. He has the chips that will upgrade the console if your console will not allow computer downloads.


Can you clarify please - do you mean that you would still need to use the console for the Passap if you want to use DesignaKnit software with it ? The needle bed doesn't have any electronics embedded in it. What a pity if you can't just by-pass the Passap electronics - the computer with the E6000 is so primitive compared to modern desk/lap tops and the Designaknit software - as you would expect, since it was developed well before Yr 2000. Someone else told me that you can use DesignaKnit with the Passap - if so, then why would you need to run it through the console, since it is the DesignaKnit software that would drive it ?

I have a Passap E6000, so it would be good to know what options I have if the console dies. I currently do most of my knitting though, with my SK840.


----------



## Maryknits513

aussieHC said:


> Can you clarify please - do you mean that you would still need to use the console for the Passap if you want to use DesignaKnit software with it ? The needle bed doesn't have any electronics embedded in it. What a pity if you can't just by-pass the Passap electronics - the computer with the E6000 is so primitive compared to modern desk/lap tops and the Designaknit software - as you would expect, since it was developed well before Yr 2000. Someone else told me that you can use DesignaKnit with the Passap - if so, then why would you need to run it through the console, since it is the DesignaKnit software that would drive it ?
> 
> I have a Passap E6000, so it would be good to know what options I have if the console dies. I currently do most of my knitting though, with my SK840.


An engineer or computer person might be able to bypass the console. I wouldn't know how to even try.

You transfer the stitch pattern from DAK into the console, where it is stored in temporary memory. The console transfers information to the front lock,which selects the pushers to do the patterning. DAK is only involved in the stitch design and the transfer into the console. DAK can't transfer techniques. During interactive knitting, DAK SHOWS you what you should be doing with the locks, when to change colors,and increasing,decreasing, etc. Interactive knitting does not DO ANYTHING to the console, locks or beds during interactive knitting.

If the console dies you can try replacing some of the chips. You can contact Richard Croucher at [email protected]

There are a lot of things you can still knit without the console. :thumb up:

Stockinette, ribbing, full needle rib, fishermans rib (EX/EX) circular knitting and racking patterns are all done without the console. Patterning can be done on the back bed with pushers, since the back bed is not controlled by the console. I highly recommend buying "Knitting With The Lights Off" by Billie Hall. It shows many things you can knit on the E6000 without using the console. Pat Groves might sell it. Her email is [email protected]

I have heard that a program for the Passap called Journal 6 will download techniques, but I have had a chance to buy the program yet.


----------



## sherrywb

aussieHC said:


> You've just confirmed what I was thinking - since the knitmaster, silver reed brand has the cord connect to the carriage - if the electronics fail, you can just connect the cord to the silverlink and computer and still use the same machine (with lots more available patterns, and the garment shaping available as well).
> 
> I don't know if you can do the same with a brother since the patterning appears to be controlled in the bed of the machine. Maybe someone can comment if it is possible to by-pass the electronics in the Brother machines and connect to DesignaKnit.
> I know you could do the same with a Passap. It's a great idea to just use DesignaKnit - with the appropriate connecting devices you can use it on any electronic machine, and you can pattern over 200 stitches.


I must be a bit thick but I don't understand how to connect my km550 to a computer I don't know what a silver link is and as I use mayler sheets for the pattern how could I get extra patterns. You have all made me think again about saving for the new 840.


----------



## ValT

Here's some information on how to connect your e6000 using Designaknit.

http://www.softbyte.co.uk/cablelinkspassap.htm

I would be tempted to buy the cables now - since your have the software. Interactive knitting is a real bonus.

To do patterning/shape through Designaknit for both machines and do interactive knitting is a great thing to do.

Val


----------



## aussieHC

ValT said:


> Here's some information on how to connect your e6000 using Designaknit.
> 
> http://www.softbyte.co.uk/cablelinkspassap.htm
> 
> I would be tempted to buy the cables now - since your have the software. Interactive knitting is a real bonus.
> 
> To do patterning/shape through Designaknit for both machines and do interactive knitting is a great thing to do.
> 
> Val


Yes Val, I agree - I must confess I have 3 electronic machines - a Brother 940, Passap E6000 and my favourite - the SK 840. I mainly use the SK 840 and I have DesignaKnit8 - it is very tempting to get the interface to DesignaKnit for the other electronic machines, and then I can use the same patterning and garment shaping for all of them. Not only that, but the DesignaKnit software is so much more advanced than any of the other patterning methods. I spent 24 years as a mainframe computer programmer, so, all of this is right up my alley. The green console of the E6000 reminds me so much of 1980's computer interfaces, whereas the Windows interface and mouse controls for DesignaKnit are just great to work with.


----------



## ValT

I use DAK with my KH970 and SK860, an am in the process of getting the cables for my KH270.

It's too painful programming patterning on the KH270 via the console, so I don't use the 270 very much.

It too is up my alley, I spent 15 years in the response centre for HP, so anything I can do via the computer is a good.

Val


----------



## Maryknits513

sherrywb said:


> I must be a bit thick but I don't understand how to connect my km550 to a computer I don't know what a silver link is and as I use mayler sheets for the pattern how could I get extra patterns. You have all made me think again about saving for the new 840.


All the cables we have been talking about connect the knitting machine to a computer program to help with stitch patterns. Silver Link and Silver Knit are the names of cables. The computer program, Design A Knit (DAK) allows you to draw stitch patterns then download (transfer) to your knitting machine. That is like drawing on your Mylar sheet, then putting the sheet into the knitting machine to knit the pattern.

As long as your machine patterns OK, and you still have Mylar sheets, don't stress about upgrading to DAK or other programs. Take your time learning more about them. You can get a DAK demo (practice) program at www.softbyte.co.uk or www.knitcraft.com


----------



## aussieHC

ValT said:


> I use DAK with my KH970 and SK860, an am in the process of getting the cables for my KH270.
> 
> It's too painful programming patterning on the KH270 via the console, so I don't use the 270 very much.
> 
> It too is up my alley, I spent 15 years in the response centre for HP, so anything I can do via the computer is a good.
> 
> Val


It's good to find someone else who is also 'into' the computer side of things - let me know of any developments you hear about. I still can't see that with a bit of tweaking the E6000 console couldn't be bypassed - the programming would be quite primitive compared to the Windows DAK software. If I wasn't so busy designing knitwear and doing computerised embroidery, I'd look into it myself. Maybe if my console fails and I have a particular urge to use the Passap instead of the SK 840 or brother, I might decide to delve into the programming myself - but I can't see that happening for a while - I'm enjoying the design side of the garments too much .

:thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## ValT

You sound so much like me; I love designing knitwear and also have embroidery design software. I don't like to follow someone else's patterns, and if I do I always do it in a different way. 

I like what the Passap can do, but with 6 knitting machines , I can't be bothered ... I've just too much to experiment with what I've got here at the moment.

Best wishes
Val


----------



## 30Knitter

Too bad you guys are nearer. We have a person here who computerized his Passap and makes it do wonderful things.


----------



## MKEtc.com

ValT said:


> I use DAK with my KH970 and SK860, an am in the process of getting the cables for my KH270.
> 
> It's too painful programming patterning on the KH270 via the console, so I don't use the 270 very much.
> 
> It too is up my alley, I spent 15 years in the response centre for HP, so anything I can do via the computer is a good.
> 
> Val


I'm with you on using tools to make things easier.

Did you get the cable for the KH270? We recently got a 270 and reading about cable, explanation on cable seems fuzzy. I have been told you cannot upload directly from DAK to cartrige making it very limited - The explanation I saw said it stores in Brother format on cartrige and if you extract to DAK you cannot go other way without sending it back through PPD. Only other option I saw was upload to 970 and save back to cartrige. Seems cumbersome but easier than console programing.

Any insight would be apriciated


----------



## Granny Hils

Philcott said:


> I'm so glad I read the last three posts! I was thinking of going down a Silver Reed route!
> 
> Will continue to try and source a Brother Electronic - hopefully at a price that won't break the bank!


Hi have a look on the Silver Viscount website. They have a showroom at Rushden, Northants and the staff there are brilliant. I was able to have a demonstration of the SK280 and hsve a go myself. They also said that if I found the machine at a cheaper price online they would sell theirs at that price which is what they did. Im really happy with my machine just need to improve my techniques lol


----------



## aussieHC

MKEtc.com said:


> I'm with you on using tools to make things easier.
> 
> Did you get the cable for the KH270? We recently got a 270 and reading about cable, explanation on cable seems fuzzy. I have been told you cannot upload directly from DAK to cartrige making it very limited - The explanation I saw said it stores in Brother format on cartrige and if you extract to DAK you cannot go other way without sending it back through PPD. Only other option I saw was upload to 970 and save back to cartrige. Seems cumbersome but easier than console programing.
> 
> Any insight would be apriciated


If you have DAK on a computer, why do you want to involve a cartridge - or is that because you have older shapes/patterns on the cartridge. I recently bought the cable so that I can interface DAK with my KH 940, and I just use the stitch designs and garment shapes I've stored in DAK on my laptop computer and connect directly to my 940 - wouldn't the 270 work the same way ? I get the interactive knitting voice over as well, so I can have my back to the computer, and the voice tells me when to increase/decrease, or put stitches in hold position.


----------



## MKEtc.com

Do that for all other my other brothers however KH270 has no Disk Drive port. Only had cartrige to save programs (like the non 'i' machines). I wasn't aware of that until I actually saw it and was quite surprised.


----------



## aussieHC

MKEtc.com said:


> Do that for all other my other brothers however KH270 has no Disk Drive port. Only had cartrige to save programs (like the non 'i' machines). I wasn't aware of that until I actually saw it and was quite surprised.


I suggest you contact Softbyte, or the distributor for it in your country. I'm not familiar with the old technology of cartridges for personal computers or knitting machines, but if data can be transferred, there is some kind of data transfer possible - maybe a serial port. I worked with mainframes that had cartridges for backup, but even these were replaced years ago.


----------



## 30Knitter

For 270 there is a cartridge attached to the cable to download patterns to 270. For other machines there was the disk drive port. 270 did not have a disk drive port.


----------



## aussieHC

30Knitter said:


> For 270 there is a cartridge attached to the cable to download patterns to 270. For other machines there was the disk drive port. 270 did not have a disk drive port.


Yes, but the old cartridge technology used a serial port, whereas disk drives connect via a parallel port. These days everyone uses a USB port. Either way, if you can download patterns to the 270, then Softbyte may have a particular cable for the 270 that allows download of patterns from a computer to the knitting machine while bypassing the cartridge technology.


----------



## 30Knitter

aussieHC said:


> Yes, but the old cartridge technology used a serial port, whereas disk drives connect via a parallel port. These days everyone uses a USB port. Either way, if you can download patterns to the 270, then Softbyte may have a particular cable for the 270 that allows download of patterns from a computer to the knitting machine while bypassing the cartridge technology.


Design a knit still uses a cartridge connection with a usb end to download to cartridge machines. I've seen the new cables.


----------



## ebencomo

30Knitter said:


> Too bad you guys are nearer. We have a person here who computerized his Passap and makes it do wonderful things.


Hi. Just wondering what you mean by 'have a person here who computerized his Passap'?


----------



## 30Knitter

ebencomo said:


> Hi. Just wondering what you mean by 'have a person here who computerized his Passap'?


His name is Eddie Phillips. He comes in to the Passap and does demonstrations at the Passap club meetings in Anaheim, CA. He has used a computer and some of the free software for the Passap to program the patterns in his Passap. He also made the cables that transfer the data to the Passap. Since I don't have a Passap I'm not sure of all the in's and out's of the process.


----------



## ebencomo

OK. Thanks, 30knitter. Not what I expected.

You just mean he can download patterns to the Console just like anyone else can using a download cable.

Anyone can make themselves one with the instructions included in the WinCrea or Journal6 Program help files.

I have done that myself and download patterns to my Passap E6000 all the time.

I also make a Switch Box for the Passap E6000 to cut down on the wear and tear that comes from plugging and unplugging the cables during the process.


----------



## MKEtc.com

The only people I am aware of that have done something like that is Knitic - but it was for Brother machines. Basically replaced entire console on 930/940.

http://www.knitic.com/

We saw it at Electronic Textile Institute in Berlin. A bunch of college students having 'fun' . If This could be made to talk with DAK it could be an interesting option for some older machines. The software they used was a bit primitive.


----------



## 30Knitter

MKEtc.com said:


> The only people I am aware of that have done something like that is Knitic - but it was for Brother machines. Basically replaced entire console on 930/940.
> 
> http://www.knitic.com/
> 
> We saw it at Electronic Textile Institute in Berlin. A bunch of college students having 'fun' . If This could be made to talk with DAK it could be an interesting option for some older machines. The software they used was a bit primitive.


Don't know if Passap has cables for the older machines, you'd have to check the website at softbyte. The following is a list of the Passap that DAK is supposed to work with:
Vario
8000
Punchcard


----------



## aussieHC

MKEtc.com said:


> The only people I am aware of that have done something like that is Knitic - but it was for Brother machines. Basically replaced entire console on 930/940.
> 
> http://www.knitic.com/
> 
> We saw it at Electronic Textile Institute in Berlin. A bunch of college students having 'fun' . If This could be made to talk with DAK it could be an interesting option for some older machines. The software they used was a bit primitive.


I saw that when I was web surfing a few months ago, and that made me think along the lines of writing something to bypass the Brother console - but so far, haven't had a need to, since it still works Ok and I have bought the connection to DAK. Currently I have both Silver Reed and Brother connection to DAK. If the console fails on my Brother 940 though, then I may have to research this further.


----------



## ebencomo

30Knitter said:


> Don't know if Passap has cables for the older machines, you'd have to check the website at softbyte. The following is a list of the Passap that DAK is supposed to work with:
> Vario
> 8000
> Punchcard


DAK can download patterns to Passap E6000 and E8000.

For the others like Duomatic 80 with Deco (40 st punch card) and Vario (manual machine) it only has an Interactive Knitting cable only mounted on (not connected to) the knitting machine to sense the lock/carriage going back and forth and DAK displays knitting instructions (needle selection, shaping, etc) on the computer screen.

You would have to move needles or punch your own punchcard to use on the knitting machine for patterning.


----------



## MKEtc.com

It seems interesting/possible. 
It could basically make the Brother work like the Silver Reed 560/580/8xx models. The machine is only reponsible for selecting needles and all patterning would be done in the software. As such, I wouldn't think it would be a big deal to add this link to DAK options as it's similar to current SR option. It could bring life to older Brother machines if the console dies. I have Brother/Silver Reed/ and Passap cables so I hope my consoles doesn't die but you never know when it will happen. Glad some of the younger crowd is looking into alternatives. The time will eventually come when an alternate solution will be necessary.


----------

